# Major KIKO Bloodlines?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

To the Kiko Breeders here!

I know some of the major KIKO bloodlines (Goliath, Aristocrat, Goldmine, Terminator, Sunboy, Moneymaker,Confederate, Sunkist)

Are there any more bloodlines? 

Also, what bloodlines are good for what? (genetics of parasite resistance, size etc.) I have looked & looked and searched & searched for that information, but have only found a very, VERY small amount 

Also, does anyone know what are the main bloodlines of Kikos in Canada?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought most of the Kiko goats had a good parasite resistance.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Some bloodlines have (on a Kiko scale) 'medium' parasite resistance, while some have amazing parasite resistance. 

An example are the Goliath and Aristocrat Bloodlines. Goliath goats are large Kikos with fast gains but middle of the scale parasite resistance, while the Aristocrat Bloodline has above average parasite resistance and are heavier boned animals.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Terminator is known for being very hardy, high resistance and excellent feet. Some of the newer bloodlines that are sought after include Loverboy, Nick, TAY Onyx, Sports Kat, Iron Horse, Blue's Son, BBM Dale, Keeper, Mr. Speckles, Goldmine, JTV Stacy.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, Wild Hearts Ranch! Do you know what is good/wanted with each bloodline?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Loverboy is known for making really good does, and Blue's Son is good for hardiness. The rest I'd have to research. Join the Kiko Goats group on Facebook.


----------



## Triple (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm just getting started with the kiko bred. I have two 100% new zealand bucks, and one doe, then two purebred does. My 6 year old buck is Sam. He is a generators buck, large body, and very gentle. He has sports kat, supersport, sunboy stanton, confederate and tasman aristocrat blood. My other buck is just over a year old, his name is Elliott. He has wild bill, as a grandfather, hes got tasman, koliath's keeper, and goatex terminator in his blood line. Both are said to be very good bucks. I have seen Sams kids, and they are very nice.
My New Zealand Doe, has southwest goliaths trump as her father, she as moneymaker, goatex, aristocrat, and sunboy stanton in her blood. Another doe has supersport, moneymaker, and goatex generator on her side. My youngest doe has confederate, sports kat, southwest goliath's trump, monemaker, sunboy stanton, and tasman blood. 
For all of you that have Kikos, and knows about the blood lines, what do you think? Do I have a good start?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice solid lines! Off to a good start.


----------



## siberian (Jun 8, 2016)

I like looking at sites such as Deans Hill Goats (and others like that) where they show their heard sires and talk about lineage. Great way to see what herd sires are doing a generation or two later.


----------

